# Warranty Replacement from VZW coming to me tommorow.



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm getting a warranty replacement from VZW tommorow, anyone know the software version that's coming on the warranty replacements?


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Hate to be bearer of bad news but it will be the 605.9. No root for it yet unless you downgrade

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> Hate to be bearer of bad news but it will be the 605.9. No root for it yet unless you downgrade
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Not too suprised about that, it's no big deal tho, found a tutorial off of xda on how to downgrade.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

605.9 on mine. Downgrade and Revolutionary, no big deal.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Should be 2.3.4 I believe

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

It had 605.5 and HBOOT: 1.05.0000


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

damn i didnt know that they didnt have a way to root the tbolt on that update. I just updated my tbolt before i sold it.


----------



## pathcafe (Jul 22, 2011)

MikeSpears said:


> It had 605.5 and HBOOT: 1.05.0000


Mine arrived two days ago, 605.5 Hboot 1.5


----------

